# High gas prices hit Great Lakes sportfishing



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

MANISTEE, Mich. -- High gas prices are being felt in the Great Lakes sportfishing industry, where some say tournament entries are down and charter boat excursions are being scrapped.









More...


----------

